# what is a good deal for hgvc timeshare?



## Niteflite (May 25, 2017)

Hi. I'm all about getting good value in my purchases. what is a good purchase price (all in cost inclusive of closing, transfer, etc. not including mf) for the following:

hgvc point based
5000 points a year
<1000 mf

how much would you want to pay?  what's the most you wouldd pay?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## capjak (May 25, 2017)

Niteflite said:


> Hi. I'm all about getting good value in my purchases. what is a good purchase price (all in cost inclusive of closing, transfer, etc. not including mf) for the following:
> 
> hgvc point based
> 5000 points a year
> ...



IMO a 7000 platinum or 4800 platinum point contract would be a better value for the same mf as a 5000 gold


----------



## GM600 (May 25, 2017)

I agree with capjak about a platinum unit. 

However I did buy a 5000 point unit last year at HGVC on the Boulevard for $2,000. Closing was $299 and Hilton transfer was around $550 I think. I have not seen another one priced that low since I purchased mine. It is a trade off though because as capjak said, 5000 point and 7000 point units pay the same MF each year.


----------



## tompalm (May 25, 2017)

I agree with the above. I think Vegas has the lowest maintenance fees. Go for 7000 points at the Flamingo and avoid RoFR. Otherwise the newer Hilton on the strip is a good timeshare to buy.


----------



## kbgann (May 25, 2017)

GM600 said:


> I agree with capjak about a platinum unit.
> 
> However I did buy a 5000 point unit last year at HGVC on the Boulevard for $2,000. Closing was $299 and Hilton transfer was around $550 I think. I have not seen another one priced that low since I purchased mine. It is a trade off though because as capjak said, 5000 point and 7000 point units pay the same MF each year.



How did you go about purchasing?  I'm trying to go through a broker and they're quoting me nearly $900 in closing costs plus the transfer fee.


----------



## GT75 (May 26, 2017)

kbgann said:


> How did you go about purchasing? I'm trying to go through a broker and they're quoting me nearly $900 in closing costs plus the transfer fee.



I used one of the recommended brokers here on TUG.    My latest purchase (Nov. 2016) closing cost was $730 w/o transfer fees ($399), Estoppel ($49) and Club Activation Fee ($535).   Since the property purchased was in Hawaii, the closing cost was higher than other places.


----------



## GT75 (May 26, 2017)

Niteflite said:


> Hi. I'm all about getting good value in my purchases. what is a good purchase price (all in cost inclusive of closing, transfer, etc. not including mf) for the following:
> 
> hgvc point based
> 5000 points a year
> <1000 mf




User baf99 developed a tool to compare value of various properties. I thought that is was pretty neat. (http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-cost-comparison.242429/). I will make the following assumptions and input the values into the tool (if you give us details on what you are looking at, then maybe I could use better assumptions)

Property 1:
Gold season:   5000 pts
MF: $1000
Cost to purchase: $3000
Closing cost: $600
All fees: $983
Total buy-in cost: $4583

Property 2:
Gold season:   7000 pts
MF: $1000
Cost to purchase: $8000    
Closing cost: $600
All fees: $983
Total buy-in cost: $9583



 

The tool takes into account the difference in points between Gold and Platinum seasons in the final calculations.     So with this tool, I would also agree this the previous posters and recommend pursuing platinum season units.     I also wouldn't recommend a property (if purchasing only for points) with MF/point ratio > $0.15/point {personally around 0.1 or lower would be much better}.


----------



## cowboyfan (Aug 20, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I used one of the recommended brokers here on TUG.    My latest purchase (Nov. 2016) closing cost was $730 w/o transfer fees ($399), Estoppel ($49) and Club Activation Fee ($535).   Since the property purchased was in Hawaii, the closing cost was higher than other places.


I offered $2/point for HGVC resale at West 57th Street for 5250 points.  The broker says that is too low an offer.  Have you any experience purchasing resale from Hilton Club??


----------



## brp (Aug 20, 2019)

cowboyfan said:


> I offered $2/point for HGVC resale at West 57th Street for 5250 points.  The broker says that is too low an offer.  Have you any experience purchasing resale from Hilton Club??



I have purchased resale from Hilton Club (W. 57th, specifically). Prices have come down some from when we bought, but I agree that $2/point is likely too low. I think that even $3 is unlikely. Really something closer to $4 from what I've seen recently. Maybe a bit less.

Cheers.


----------



## cowboyfan (Aug 20, 2019)

brp said:


> I have purchased resale from Hilton Club (W. 57th, specifically). Prices have come down some from when we bought, but I agree that $2/point is likely too low. I think that even $3 is unlikely. Really something closer to $4 from what I've seen recently. Maybe a bit less.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the help.  I plan to offer $2.50 a point in October.  Maybe sellers will be motivated with M/F due just around the corner.


----------



## Bsachetti (Aug 20, 2019)

Niteflite said:


> Hi. I'm all about getting good value in my purchases. what is a good purchase price (all in cost inclusive of closing, transfer, etc. not including mf) for the following:
> 
> hgvc point based
> 5000 points a year
> ...



When considering resale, it's very much a "pay me now or pay me later" kind of decision.  The lower your buy-in or purchase price, the higher the annual maintenance fees will be on a per-point basis.  
Free (or really cheap) non-platinum units might have annual MF of $.30 per point or higher -- generally not recommended but an option for someone without a lot of cash to spend that wants to start small with HGVC
Inexpensive 4800 point platinum units might have a per-point purchase price of $.50 to $.75 per point with annual MF between $.15 and $.20 per point -- a good option to get started with a relatively low initial cost and reasonable MF
More expensive 7000 (or higher) platinum units might have a per-point cost of $.75 to $1.00 with annual MF between $.12 and $.14 per point -- a great option with low MF if you have the cash for the initial purchase price.

Of course, these are just general guidelines...


----------



## brp (Aug 20, 2019)

cowboyfan said:


> Thanks for the help.  I plan to offer $2.50 a point in October.  Maybe sellers will be motivated with M/F due just around the corner.



You do run a risk of HGVC taking it back on ROFR. However, conventional wisdom says that, as it gets later in the year, the ROFR pot gets smaller and more slips through. Certainly nothing to lose except possible some time.

Cheers.


----------



## tony_i (Aug 20, 2019)

cowboyfan said:


> I offered $2/point for HGVC resale at West 57th Street for 5250 points.  The broker says that is too low an offer.  Have you any experience purchasing resale from Hilton Club??


Every time a West 57th comes up on eBay, I follow it.  Show these 3 listing to the broker and see if they make it happen.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5250-HGVC-...145821?hash=item2f30cc1c1d:g:7t4AAOSw76tc30ru

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-Hilto...926317?hash=item521cd345ed:g:dPwAAOSw0R5c5U5h

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-WEST-...464505?hash=item3b351255b9:g:YvYAAOSwyOJdDTlW

Also, See Listing 44323 below. $9,000 for 11,600 in Residences by Hilton Club. I came across this one looking for another property and did several searches, not sure who is the listing agent but http://shelleypreecerealty.com/ is the source of the listing I was looking at first.

Good luck!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 20, 2019)

Great examples. It would be good to know which one's passed ROFR

P.S. The middle link has a high maint fee of $2700 and an unknown Ebay seller so this may have impacted the selling price due to higher risk.


----------



## cowboyfan (Aug 20, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Great examples. It would be good to know which one's passed ROFR
> 
> P.S. The middle link has a high maint fee of $2700 and an unknown Ebay seller so this may have impacted the selling price due to higher risk.


Thank you for the info.  I am looking on the rofr.net site now.


----------



## tony_i (Aug 21, 2019)

cowboyfan said:


> Thank you for the info.  I am looking on the rofr.net site now.


This one listed today: https://www.redweek.com/posting/R846888

"This ownership is 5250 Points through West 57th Street by Hilton Club in Manhattan, NY. Platinum ownership. Studio

Usage begins in 2020.

Please contact me with any questions! 100% guaranteed clear title. Call 888-505-3537 ext 702 (Thomas) or email me if you have any questions!

Fees due at time of Purchase:

Purchase Price: $10,750

Closing Fees: $1450

Transfer Fee: $461

FEES BILLED BY HILTON AFTER THE TRANSFER INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING:

Club Activation Fee: $609

Club Dues: $299

About Us:

We have been selling Timeshares since 2002, over 17 years and have an A+ rating with the BBB and accredited."


----------

